# [Gelöst] Probleme mit Origin



## Shadow1988 (3. März 2013)

*[Gelöst] Probleme mit Origin*

Hallo miteinander,

seit ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Problem, per Origin ein Spiel herunter zu laden geschweige denn zu installieren. Z.B. bei Dead Space 3.

Es ging vor ein paar Tagen mit Sims 3 los. Er lud das Spiel herunter, brachte aber bei 100% eine Fehlermeldung und das Spiel ließ sich nicht installieren. Im Zuge dessen setzte ich mein System neu auf. Dies bewirkte, dass ich zwar Die Sims 3 problemlos jetzt spielen kann, aber die anderen Spiele gehen immer noch nicht. Bin jetzt leicht überfragt, was es sein könnte.

Würde mich über eine Hilfestellung oder eine Lösung freuen.

Im Anhang die Fehlermeldung, Windows Log und DxDiag für Daten zum System.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Das hatte ich die letzten Tage auch immer wieder, nach dem 2-3 Versuch ging es dann bei mir. Allgemein zickt Origin die Tage estwas rum

mfg


----------



## Shadow1988 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Wundert mich halt nur, dass es zur Zeit nur bei Dead Space 3 ist. Hatte auch vermutet, dass es vllt. die Server sein könnten, aber dann bald 5 Tage am Stück.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Ich hatte das beim laden aller drei Mass Effect Teile und beim Teil 3 hing ich dann ne zeit lang mit 33kb/Sek. Da wirds mal wieder Zeit das EA mal was macht

mfg


----------



## Shadow1988 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Danke dir für die Antworten. 

Muss ich dann aber trotzdem bei jedem Versuch das Spiel neu herunterladen oder kann ich die Daten auf der Platte lassen? Der Button in Origin steht jetzt auf Installieren, aber ich kann draufdrücken aber da tut sich nichts.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Wenn der Download pausiert gehts später an der gleichen Stelle weiter, selbst wenn du Origin beendest sollte es später da weitergehen.

Solange der aber noch nicht einmal angefangen hat mit dem runterladen wirst du immer wieder von vorne beginnen dürfen

mfg


----------



## Shadow1988 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Der Download stand ja in dem Download Fenster auf 100%. Habe bei Dead Space nur noch den Download Button. D.h. für mich, dass die Spieldateien ja vollständig heruntergeladen sind. Und wenn ich da draufdrücken, passiert nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*



Shadow1988 schrieb:


> Der Download stand ja in dem Download Fenster auf 100%. Habe bei Dead Space nur noch den Download Button. D.h. für mich, dass die Spieldateien ja vollständig heruntergeladen sind. Und wenn ich da draufdrücken, passiert nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meld dich am besten beim Support. Bringt doch nichts, normaler User zu fragen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*



enhra schrieb:


> Meld dich am besten beim Support. Bringt doch nichts, normaler User zu fragen.


 
Für was gibt es sonst das Forum? Bei EA kannst du auf einen Antwort per mail eh lange warten, da gibts nur eine schnelle Lösung und zwar anrufen. Was aber nur von Montag bis Freitag geht, zwischen 10 und 19 Uhr und selbst da kannst du oft bis zu 20 Minuten am Telefon warten


----------



## ugotitbad (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Für was gibt es sonst das Forum? Bei EA kannst du auf einen Antwort per mail eh lange warten, da gibts nur eine schnelle Lösung und zwar anrufen. Was aber nur von Montag bis Freitag geht, zwischen 10 und 19 Uhr und selbst da kannst du oft bis zu 20 Minuten am Telefon warten


 
Das Forum dient nicht als Origin Support-Forum. Die Leute von Origin und EA haben viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich ein Problem hatte, ging das recht zügig. Die können das Problem bestimmt beheben und vorallem werden die darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*



enhra schrieb:


> Das Forum dient nicht als Origin Support-Forum. Die Leute von Origin und EA haben viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich ein Problem hatte, ging das recht zügig. Die können das Problem bestimmt beheben und vorallem werden die darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass da was nicht stimmt.


 
Laut dem EA Forum sind die schon dran, da es nicht nur ein Spiel betrifft sondern Origin selber

mfg


----------



## Shadow1988 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Ihr habt beide Recht. Nur ist das halt blöde, wenn die Support Zeit per Telefon in einer Zeit ist, in der ich auf Arbeit bin. Wenn es wenigstens die Möglichkeit gebe, da etwas per Email zu machen, welche ich aber nicht wirklich auf der Seite gefunden hatte. 

Danke ich aber trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## ugotitbad (3. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

customerexperience@ea.com

p.s. Achtung: Über das Kontaktformular werden keine Fragen zu Spielen oder technischen Problemen beantwortet. Bei Fragen zu Spielen bitte die Hotline anrufen.


----------



## Shadow1988 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

Habe heute mit dem Support geschrieben. Hatte zwar noch den ein oder anderen noch nicht probierten Tip gehabt (Browser Cache leeren; "sauberen" Neustart von Windows; alles was mit Origin zu tun hat in der Firewall freizugeben) aber das Problem ist wie gehabt noch vorhanden.


----------



## Shadow1988 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Origin*

So, nach einer wiederholten Neuinstallation von Origin läuft der Client nun ohne Probleme bei mir. Ich bedanke mich nochmals bei allen, die geholfen haben.


----------

